# Low dose accutane?



## Guest (Apr 4, 2012)

Been on loads of antibiotics, as many of you know. They work for a few weeks then stop working. So had about 2-3 years of doing this. Had a derm appointment in feb when I was offered it but for some reason I pussied out? Anyway, my skins not really really bad. Got spots on chest back and face but I find them well embarassing and hate it!

So been looking around online and found out some people are getting 10m/g per day from there derm's. Any of you lot on this low dose? Got a derm appointment tuesday so might mention it and hopefully take the plunge!

Also what do you think about drinking every other week if I took something like milk thistle and that to help the old liver? Surely taking AAS would be more damaging than me having a few drinks every now and then?

Thanks lads, look forward to what you've got to say! As Im sick of looking at forums with big girls on it whinging!


----------



## SteamRod (Oct 1, 2007)

I run 10mg eod I have got through about 25 10mg caps so far and my skin is getting pretty good. it was ****ing ridiculous before I started accutane.

I am impressed with a low dose for sure.


----------



## andymc88 (Aug 18, 2011)

Where can you get it from apart from the derm?


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2012)

Sweet, think Im going to take the plunge hopefully.

Online mate, just search accutane on here loads of threads. I wanna do it through my derm though, free and they keep an eye on you! Don't think it's something I'd really want to be guessing at taking tbh...


----------



## andymc88 (Aug 18, 2011)

I've been on it before when I was younger bt on a stupidly high dose, I'm more paranoid bout my skin it's not half as bad as a few of my mates, I might invest In some as I woul love to do my first aas cycle


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

a site known as 'HP' sell them

i say no more


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2012)

andymc88 said:


> I've been on it before when I was younger bt on a stupidly high dose, I'm more paranoid bout my skin it's not half as bad as a few of my mates, I might invest In some as I woul love to do my first aas cycle


I just don't fancy some of the sides tbh mate. And been looking around and some party hardly get any sides from low dose! Saying that, knowing my luck I'll get f*cking every thing!


----------



## andymc88 (Aug 18, 2011)

Jd123 said:


> I just don't fancy some of the sides tbh mate. And been looking around and some party hardly get any sides from low dose! Saying that, knowing my luck I'll get f*cking every thing!


same here mate the acne is the only reason i havent jabbed yet, but i might look into a very low dose my self and try it with a bit test


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2012)

Yeah well got the derm on tuesday. So might just say I want accutane but want to try a low dose. Hopefully they'll agree. Yeah can't imagine the mess some of these lads get in when on gear! My skin would be terrible!


----------

